# cathing cats on river during high water?



## flatty (Apr 6, 2005)

hey guys just wondering for some helpful hints on cathching cats on high watr rivers?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I''ve found the best thing to do is fosh the flood area, where the water is slow. The GMR will have some nasty stuff flowing down, limbs, log, trees, metal signs, etc.... all sorts of debree. Plus I've had up to 8oz no roll sinker act like wooden floats the water rushes so fast.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I've caught some of my biggest Channel Catfish on the Mahoning River when it was raging fast, high, and muddy...cut gizzard shad....TightLines!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, do you fosh the flood often???????


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

fish the backwaters, and snags. most of the rivers around here we've found to be pretty clean cut and kept clean, we catch all our best cats in iowa from snags, where a bunch of limbs ans debreise has caught up on something.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Bryan, do you fosh the flood often???????





hahahahahahahah


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Bryan, do you fosh the flood often???????



rofl I love how you ladies go back and forth with each other, cracks me up!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found out that if you fosh the floods often enough, you will catch falties..HA, THAT IS SO FUUNY!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found out that you can "fosh" all you want w/ Flathunter, but you'll never catch a FLATHEAD! 

OK, OK, OK, that was a good one. I am proud to be OGF's worst speller/typest!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I never catch anything in fllod waters.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

"Fllod" waters can be fun to "fosh" in sometimes.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang Bryan, you caught me with a typo..LOL..My WIFE, just read this thread and cracked up.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Stop it!! I cant breath. LMAO!! I fish eddy type areas when I can and inside bends. Ive noticed it seems I can not find big concentrations of fish in flood waters. I feel like they scatter out alot and get behind whatever current break they can! But I keep looking and trying to learn.


----------

